# Can this be beaten



## Peanut08 (Jul 20, 2007)

Can drug induced DP be beaten. Is it possible. I did E one night and now I have DP


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Beats me... no pun intended


----------



## Peanut08 (Jul 20, 2007)

Can anyone give me real advise this isn't a joke to me


----------



## Aslin (Oct 7, 2006)

Dude seriously you need to man up...

all DP/DR is is anxious thinking.... you got anxious from feeling the effects of the E and the DP/DR was your minds way of dealing with the anxiety..

Take Drug --->

Get high (Unfamiliar/extreme trip) ---->

Becomes too intense ------>

Anxiety leads to panic attack and DP/DR -------->

Above is how it started for me....


----------



## Aslin (Oct 7, 2006)

How it continues

memories from being DP'd remembered from even (DP might not actually of left completely)t ------->

anxiety about DP/DR leads to negative thoughts ------->

induces constant worry about mentality and sanity ------->

(may lead to more anxiety/panic attacks and DP from attacks by this point)

Researching about this crap leads to depression and more negative thinking -->

feelings of hoplessness etc and anger about being obsessed with DPand mental stae ----->


----------



## Aslin (Oct 7, 2006)

Working out how to beat it....

DP/DR is fallout from traumatic event uselessly lingering due to negative obsessive thoughts about experiences of being dp'd ------>

so we have to get rid of the obsessive thoughts....

this is really where i started on my way to recovery...

DP is really like a cancer, it eats off of every new experience you have giving you more and more negative thoughts to think about.

you have to try and reverse this, everything you do you have to forget about analyzing how you see and interpret the world and try to just be spontaneous. this is gonna be hard at first but eventually one can make it through entire weeks without thinking about their so called 'disorder'.


----------



## Aslin (Oct 7, 2006)

another thing I'd say would be to not tell yourself that you have a disorder, this isn't like having a broken leg. i think a big part of this 'disorder' is people worrying about nothing. you have to focus on the problems you have, not what this website - or anywhere, lists that you should have.


----------



## The_Patient (May 18, 2007)

Aslin, I think you summed up me better than I've ever did. Almost feel ashamed for myself when I'm reading it. Well it's rational thinking like that that keeps me positive. Nice man (or woman)!


----------



## Petrus0x13 (Jun 16, 2007)

Aslin, how long have you had dp ? Your method is very simply but it doesnt work if somebody suffers from emotional emptyness except from feeling dreamlike. Feeling unreally is easy to ignore but after a couple of years you feel your personality is damanged and it's really problem. Positive thinking is most important while healing all of mental disorders, but in case of chronic dp it is not enough.


----------

